# 1st Post



## TC (Mar 3, 2006)

For Christmas this year my dad made us all pens.  Every year he makes us something out of wood and this year it was pens.  It seemed interesting so I asked him to show me how.  Well I am now obsessed.  After two months I finally feel I have some pens worth showing off so here they are.

Bloodwood with Birch and Walnut





Bloodwood with Santos Rosewood and Birch




Bloodwood with Maple and Walnut




Juniper




Zebrawood



Thanks for looking and also for all the inspiration
Tim


----------



## Spike (Mar 3, 2006)

wow, those are all great. I like the juniper best.
awsome pics.


----------



## Dario (Mar 3, 2006)

I agree, all are great but the Juniper is my favorite too.

Wonderful pics...now I know why.

Care to teach us?  [][][}]  I am intrigued on how you position your pens.  What are you using to hold them in position?

Sorry too many questions but can't help it. []


----------



## Ravenbsp (Mar 3, 2006)

Beautiful.  I'll be happy to PM you my mailing address, I'll even spring for postage[]

Keep up the good work!


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 3, 2006)

Very nice introduction , beautifull pens [:0]
Merry Christmas []


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice work![]


----------



## terry q (Mar 3, 2006)

The Juniper is awesome and I really like the first lamination.


----------



## btboone (Mar 3, 2006)

Great stuff.  The color of the last two pens is outstanding.  Any of those would be a gift to be treasured.


----------



## DWK5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

All are very nice.  Really like that juniper.


----------



## rfreeouf (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice looking pens. I like them all but I have to agree with the others about the Juniper being my favorite. Keep up thegood work! [8D]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Mar 3, 2006)

I Love slate......must be the geologist in me![]


What a wonderful presentation of pens TC, they look awesome....VERY nicely done.


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 3, 2006)

Tim,
They are all very nice. The first two lams are my favorite from that style, but, the juniper is just drop dead gorgeous. I do hope you have more of that wood...a really stricking pen. Keep 'em coming.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



> _Originally posted by TC_
> <br />For Christmas this year my dad made us all pens.  Every year he makes us something out of wood and this year it was pens.  It seemed interesting so I asked him to show me how.  Well I am now obsessed.  After two months I finally feel I have some pens worth showing off so here they are.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome and your obsession is proven in your work.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome, Tim. Very nice work on all of them. Your glue-ups look quite good. Enjoy the obsession and keep it up. BTW, I like the Juniper best too.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 3, 2006)

[:0]  Wow, first class work all the way around.  Those are some really great pens.[]


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 3, 2006)

Can only say WOW.

jim


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Mar 3, 2006)

Great looking pens Tim. Another vote for the Juniper[]


----------



## GBusardo (Mar 3, 2006)

I like the Juniper best also!  Awesome!!!   I am assuming the Zebrawood was cut at 90 degrees, was it hard ro turn??  I am also assuming that one of you guys is an accomplished woodworker, that lamination looks pretty darn PERFECT!!!  Thanks for sharing the pics
Gary


----------



## vick (Mar 3, 2006)

Very nice looking pens


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 3, 2006)

Two months experience? You are putting a lot of us 'more experienced' ones to shame. [:I]  Very excellent work. Congratulations.


----------



## wayneis (Mar 3, 2006)

I Liiiike, its hard to pick a favorite, I like them all.  Your Daddy taught you well.

Wayne


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Mar 3, 2006)

Simply Wonderful Tim


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome, Tim!

Quite an introduction-excellent work!!!


----------



## punkinn (Mar 3, 2006)

Holy cow, that's quite an introduction.  Really beautiful work!!  I love the Bloodwood with Birch and Walnut and the Juniper.  

You're going to have a hard time topping this set!  []

Nancy


----------



## nilsatcraft (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to the group, Tim!  You've obviously got some talent to share so thanks for posting.  Keep those pics a comin!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 3, 2006)

[:0][:0][:0][:0][:0] Two months![:0][:0][:0][:0][:0] Whats this persons pen gonna look like in a year[?] Nice work!


----------



## dfurlano (Mar 3, 2006)

Really nice!


----------



## TC (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the positive feedback.  It means a lot to me coming from such a talented bunch of people.
To answer a few of your questions, The zebrawood was very difficult to turn and was actually cut at about 33 degees.
My dad is very talented but is not as into the pens as I am.  He owned a machine shop for over 40 years and when he retired put a workshop in his basement.  I can only dream of the custom pens I could have made if he didn't get rid of the machine shop.

Thanks again

Tim


----------



## knottyharry (Mar 4, 2006)

So you're obsessed are you....Just Wait.
Great work, great pics. Keep them coming.
They are all fantastic, but the Juniper is a gorgeous wood.
Not to take away from the others at all.
Harry


----------



## UKpenmaker (Mar 4, 2006)

Excellent work Tim, very nice lamination work.
It's another tick for the Juniper, that is one stunning pen[]


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 4, 2006)

You're hook'd, join the club. Looks like the juniper is getting some attention. The inlays are great, but mother nature does herself proud most of the time.


----------



## pete00 (Mar 4, 2006)

tim
lets see....super...great....wow.....holly molly....wonderful...!!!!!


----------



## arjudy (Mar 4, 2006)

Great job on all of the pens.  I like the Juniper the best - the grain is beautiful.


----------



## Woodnknots (Mar 4, 2006)

Great work!!  I am fery impressed with the laminations, but "nature knows best", so I like the Juniper most of all.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Mar 5, 2006)

Tim, If this is your quality of work after just 2 months, I can't even imagine what it will be like in a year of two! After seeing these I don't think I'll post any more pics! Ive been turning for 2 years! Beautiful pens Tim![8D][][8D]


----------



## rtgleck (Mar 8, 2006)

You sure know how to make an entrance.    Nice looking pens, very nice looking.   Great job.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Mar 8, 2006)

I think there is some sort of rule somewhere that says newbies cant go around being all good and stuff. Great work. Whats the finish?


----------



## woodpens (Mar 8, 2006)

Beautiful pens, Tim! Your photography really caught my eye, but I see you cheated. You're a photographer! Nice job. []


----------



## GBusardo (Oct 3, 2006)

Really nice work!!!  I can't decide which one I like best  []  I always wondered what the 45 degree zebrawood would look like on a pen.  i think it looks great!
Thanks for postiing the pictures


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent work.


----------



## Penmonkey (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice work! Your joints look perfect to me.


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 3, 2006)

Great job on the pens. I really like the design on the third one.[]

Why is this post showing so many replies? Also has this been hanging around since March 3rd?


----------



## Dario (Oct 3, 2006)

This thread was originally posted on March...and I know I posted here but can't find it anymore. [?]


----------



## gerryr (Oct 3, 2006)

Those are all excellent.  Extremely nice work.


----------



## vick (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice work.


----------



## lwalden (Oct 3, 2006)

Man, that is some excellent work, but I got to tell you the juniper has me drooling.......


----------



## johncrane (Oct 3, 2006)

G'Day Tim  very nice pens mate' your segment pens look great my pick would be zebrawood/gents.well done []


----------



## Kaspar (Oct 3, 2006)

My dad is gaa-gaa for Juniper and I can see why.  That is a schweet pen. 

Great job on all the others too, but that Juniper is da bomb.


----------



## Kaspar (Oct 3, 2006)

Incidentally, you take awesome pictures too.


----------



## dfurlano (Oct 3, 2006)

Photoshop background? Or a backlit transparency? For some reason the background does not look right. 

Nice pens.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lwalden_
> <br />Man, that is some excellent work, but I got to tell you the juniper has me drooling.......


Lyle you hit it on the head I'm in the process of cleaning the drool of my keyboard now][][]


----------

